#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > مقالات آموزشی انواع شبکه و سرور >  > آموزشی: چگونه مودم وایرلس  خود را امن کنیم

## nekooee

*چگونه مودم وایرلس  خود را امن کنیم* 

شور و شوق استفاده از اینترنت و  شبکه های مجازی مانند تلگرام و سایر اپلیکیشن ها  در کشور عزیزمان ایران موجب شده است تا افراد در هر مکانی که فرصت برای استفاده داشته باشند اقدام به استفاده از این شبکه های اجتماعی میکنند   

امنیت مودم های وایرلس امروزه به خصوص در کشور عزیزمان ایران امری بسیار مهم است چرا که همه تشنه ی اینترنت رایگان برای استفاده  از شبکه های اجتماعی مانند تلگرام هستند در این مطلب قصد داریم چند نکته در خصوص ایمن سازی مودم  های وایرلس برای شما عزیزان در کانال منتشر کنیم. 

ایمن سازی مودم های وایرلس بسیار آسان و اما مهم است چرا که نفوذگران میتوانند با هک کردن مودم وایرلس  شما اقدام به سو استفاده های زیادی کنند که بدون این که شما حتی متوجه شوید از اینترنت شما برای سو استفاده  و  کار های مخرب استفاده شود پس بهتر است امنیت مودم وایرلس خود را نیز مانند گوشی موبایل که حریم خصوصی شماست جدی بگیرید.

1-تنظیم کردن پروتکل های امنیتی

در مودم وایرلس شما ترکیب زیادی از پروتکل ها برای ایمن سازی وایرلس وجود دارد که بحث آن بسیار مفصل است اما انواع مختلف رمز نگاری و روش های  احراز هویت و …. فقط همین اندازه بدانید که بهترین گزینه استفاده از  استاندارد WAP2  و رمزنگاری AES  می باشد. همچنین اطمینان حاصل کنید که WPS  مودم شما خاموش باشد چرا که اسیب پذیری در پروتکل Wps کشف شده است که افراد را قادر میسازد که حتی با گوشی اندرویدی خود اقدام به هک کردن وایرلس دیگران کنند.

برای جلوگیری از این امر وارد مودم وایرلس خود شوید و  پروتکل wps مودم وایرلس خود را خاموش کنید.

2-انتخاب یک پسورد مناسب 

همیشه در آموزش  نکات ایمنی این گزینه به چشم می خورد خصوصا امنیت ایمیل های شخصی  در اینجا هم همین قضیه صادق است چرا که شما هر چقدر که از پروتکل های قدرتمند ایمن سازی استفاده کنید اگر رمز شما قابل حدس زدن یا رایج باشد انگار هیچ کار نکرده اید !! رمز مودم شما مینواند بین 8 تا 113 کاراکتر باشد و سعی کنید حداقل از یک رمز 12 رقمی که شامل عدد و حروف باشد را استفاده کنید.

3-نام مودم خود را پنهان کنید

اگر شما نام مودم وایرلس خود را پنهان کنید دیگر افراد به صرف اسکن کردن محیط اطراف نمی توانند نام مودم وایرلس  شما را پیدا کنند و فقط در صورتی می توانند آن را پیدا کنند که نام آن را از پیش داشته باشند  با مخفی کردن نام وایرلس خود میتوانید از حملاتی مانند بروت فورس یا کرک نیز جلوگیری کنید.

4-از قابلیت  ***** کردن مک آدرس استفاده کنید

سعی کنید که مک آدرس دستگاه های خود را پیدا کنید و سپس در لیست سفید مودم آن هارا تعریف کنید اینگونه مودم هر سیستمی به غیر از سیستم های شما را که قصد وصل شدن به شبکه ی وایفایتان را داشته باشد رد می کند حتی در صورتی که شخص دیگری پسورد شما  را داشته باشد باز هم نمیتواند اقدام به استفاده از مودم وایرلس شما کند.

Author:Milad Hacking

#security #modem #password #wireless

----------

*1212ali*,*3320119*,*AMD*,*ehsan4952*,*mehran139*,*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

